# Need help!!!!!



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Your horse has been lame for a month and you still haven't called a vet?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He's only two, stop riding him and call a vet. You want many more years with this horse, he's lame at very start of his riding career, if it were my horse, I would not ride him and get a diagnosis from an equine vet and get him sound and maybe trying riding him next spring.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

At such a young age, being lame for so long can have a permanent effect, of course at any age being lame for a month can have long term effects.

You need a vet to come out immediately, IMO


.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

When something is wrong with my horse I evaluate it. If the horse isn't able to eat or move around, or there is significantly bleeding or lameness I call the vet immediately. 

If there is an unknown lameness and the horse is still happy to move around I usually wait up to three days. If the situation hasn't improved I call the vet.

I'd be calling a vet as soon as possible and getting them out to make a diagnosis.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 

Sorry your horse is having lameness issues at such a young age, like everyone has said in the previous posts you need to have a vet out. It is not fair to the horse to be in pain for this amount of time with no treatment.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, a vet can help.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Get a vet and stay off him until he is AT LEAST three. Almost no horse is done growing at two.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

As a QH owner, I know that many people start them at two but you have to be really careful if you choose to start them so young. When my horse turns up lame I will usually give it up to three days (depending on things such as heat and swelling). After three days I will put in a call to the vet.

You sound like you have an injury that has the potential to be something very serious. My suggestion is to call the vet. Good luck.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

OP, any news?


----------

